# Night rainfall vs nightly watering



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I understand that watering your lawn at night is a bad idea (fungus, et...). Especially during humid evenings.

However, can anyone tell me the differences between nighttime rainfall (1") vs. watering your grass (1") at night? I am interested to hear more feedback on this topic.

Regardless of where the water source comes from humanity (lawn irrigation) vs nature its "water".

I've had several evening rainfalls within the past few weeks. There are no signs of lawn fungus. I have not put down a fungicide this season yet.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Other than dissolved chemicals (e,g. Salts) in your water versus whatever is in your rain water, there's no difference. Maybe you could argue that delivery method (e.g. spray) makes some difference too. I'm not aware of any studies.

The more often you water in the evening or get night rain, the more likely it is to cause an issue.

I often wonder how this all compares to the effect of dew on disease in humid environments. And dew is heavier with higher rainfall/irrigation, due to higher ET, so there is some synergy there.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I look it as you can't control the rain at night or late in the evening but you can control when you irrigate so why not try to avoid any additional damage and have your irrigation ending as the sun starts to come up. There are many other factors involved when it comes to lawn fungus.


----------

